# Behind the scenes



## aronaruka (Oct 1, 2011)

youtube.com/watch?v=MrWyillbwWY

I don't know about you guys, but I love watching behind the scenes footage when it comes to musicians. Post anything of that sort here for us all to enjoy!

check this out to learn the reasoning behind close your eyes, carnifex, and counterparts' newest album art
http://noithatthegioi.vn/vn/noi-that-van-phong.html


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Stewart Copeland the drummer from The Police.


----------

